# General > Recipes >  Burgers?

## Rheghead

I was doing a bit of timewasting in Serendipity while I was waiting for photos to be developed and I spots a burger-making contraption.  Well I like my gadgets and for £4.50 it was worth a shot.  So I got my mince and chopped onion and put some steak seasoning in the mix.  I put the mix through the gadget with the grease proof sheets and perfect ease and voila, a convincing professionally prepared burger that kept its shape right through the cooking process and it tasted yummy.  It even tasted better because I knew what was in it which you don't with shop bought or frozen.

Anybody know of some interesting burger recipes? meat, fish or veggie?

Thanks

----------


## orkneycadian

I would particularly like a recipe for gooseburgers at the moment.....

----------


## Southern-Gal

I had some amazing chicken burgers that were salt and pepper chicken burgers from the butchers a few weeks ago and at £1 each definitely worth making.
Lamb burgers are great, the recipe is micnced lamb, dried mint, salt and pepper. Really simple and really nice. We use them just like lamb chops and have them with potatoes, veg ad onion sauce. I roast them in the oven and turn them once, that way they stay intact.

----------


## Dadie

Chicken burgers with lemon rind and coriander leaves.
A pkt chicken/turkey mince 
rind of 1 lemon
Coriander chopped (biggish bunch)
salt and pepper to season (I prefer white pepper in these, but, its your choice)
An egg to bind if needed.
Mix well....

For lamb burgers I use fresh mint....it does make a difference..

Pork and apple?
Pork mince grated apple and finely chopped onion (maybe an egg to bind)

hot and spicy?
Beef mince, finely chopped chilli, curry powder...

Experiment a bit.....!

Veggie burgers tend to disintergrate anytime I have made them. but, I dont have a burger press.
Mushroom and parsley ...def needs egg to bind and some breadcrumbs to hold it together!
mushrooms whizzed in a proccessor, add everything else...fry them!

----------


## Gracie

I have tried making the lamb one but thought the were a bit bland, perhaps I was too shy with the salt and pepper though.  

Really liking the sound of the pork and apple ones, what kind of apple is best to use?  

Thanks

----------


## Dadie

I just use whatever is in the fruit bowl :Grin: 
But cooking apples are the best!

----------


## Gracie

Oh must give that a go then, cheers Dadie  :Smile:

----------


## Southern-Gal

I have made pork patties with the stuffing mix Paxo apple they were amazing!

----------


## Crackeday

Add some garlic,chilli powder,coriander and cumin to minced beef or lamb to get Shami Kebabs.
Tasty!!!

----------


## Southern-Gal

> Really liking the sound of the pork and apple ones, what kind of apple is best to use?


Paxo do a stuffing mix that is apple and cinnamon. I made sme into patties with a packet of this mix and minced pork, they were delicious!

----------

